# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Kleptomania czy kradzież?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem mama dwójki dzieci córka ma 10 lat syn ma 13 lat od pół roku jestem po rozwodzie który trwał niespełna 3 lata i był bardzo trudny.Jednym słowem nie można tego opisać ale rozwód toczył się na zasadzie „prania przysłowiowych brudów” manipulacją dzieci, przekupstwem, sponsoringiem, (prezenty, gadżety,wyjazdy zagraniczne i w Polsce do ekskluzywnych hoteli) które mój były mąż namiętnie „fundował” dzieciom.Teraz rozwód mamy już za sobą jestem też w związku partnerskim z innym mężczyzną który ze mną i moimi dziećmi razem mieszka, ma dwie córki w wieku 6 i 8 lat które nas odwiedzają.Mój były mąż też żyje w związku partnerskim oba jest bezdzietna. 
Problem z którym się zwracam dotyczy mojej 10 letniej córki zauważyłam u niej takie zachowania:
- wybieramy się na urodziny do jej koleżanki wspólnie kupujemy prezent pakujemy go i idziemy na urodziny następnego dnia niespodziewanie jedna rzecz z zapakowanego prezentu (mały notesik) jest w rzeczach córki na biurku kiedy zapytałam skąd się tu wziął odpowiada ze nie wie ze musiał wypaść a ja wiem że to niemożliwe.
- Kolejna sytuacja oglądam z córka moje pudełka z biżuteria korale branzoletki kolczyki o rożnej wartości jest tam tez moja obrączka ślubna i pierścionek zaręczynowy nie nosze ich wiec leżą tam któregoś dnia po czasie znikają a ona zapytana czy ich nie widziała odpowiada że nie do dziś ich nie znalazłam.
- Kolejny przypadek odwiedziny u mojej chrześnicy dziewczynki bawią się miło spędzają czas po powrocie do domu znajduje w torebce córki mała plastikową figurkę petshop która nie należy do niej zapytana skąd ja ma twierdzi ze nie wie nie pamięta skąd się wzięła w jej torebce.
- Kolejna sytuacja odwiedziny u koleżanki po powrocie do domu w torebce znajduje dziecięce tipsy do przyklejania na paznokcie zapytana skąd je ma bo ja ich nie kupiłam odpowiada ze hak sprzątała swoje rzeczy musiała przez przypadek zabrać.
- Kolejny przypadek kolorowanki w domu wszystkie dziewczyny miały talie same 3 kolorowanki.Kiedy córka pojechała do taty na weekend a córki partnera były u nas nie mogłam znaleźć ich kolorowanek kiedy moja cieką wróciła od taty zapytałam czy nie wie gdzie są odpowiedziała ze nie i zaczęła ze mną szukać kiedy się poddałam ona po krótkim czasie powiedziała znalazłam mamo zapytałam gdzie w takim razie były bo przekopałam w ich poszukiwaniu cały dom a wtedy córka odpowiedziała ze za łóżkiem a ja daje wiarę ze ich tam nie było.
- W ubiegłym tygodniu córka była na tydzień u swojego taty wróciła smutna były mąż poprosił o rozmowę ze mną twierdzi ze córka wyciągnęła 1000zł z portfela jego partnerki a pieniądze znalazł leżące w jej pokoju, że innego dnia wyciągnęła z kosmetyczki z łazienki jakaś szminkę jego partnerki która później znalazł w jej pokoju w szafce że w czasie kiedy była u niego jedna nic nocowała u dziadka i zabrała ze szklanego kubka kwotę 5000 dolarów dziadka które on wymienił w kantorze na wyjazd do Chin pieniądze leżały w jej pokoju córka przyznała się ze zabrała tą szminkę i pieniądze ale nie potrafiła wyjaśnić po co i dlaczego. Były mąż powiedział mi że nagrał na dyktafon jak córka przyznaje się do winy i powiedział do mnie „zrób coś z tym bo ja podam do prokuratury i ci dziecko  zamkną w poprawczaku”.Po rozmowie z byłym mężem rozmawiałam z córka na spokojnie opowiedziała co się wydarzyło  płakała było jej przykro nie potrafiła wyjaśnić dlaczego i po co i co ją skłoniło.Powiedziała ze się boi, że tata ją nagrywał na dyktafon jak na przesłuchaniu, że tata jej powiedział ze jak tak będzie robiła to ja zabiorą od mamy, ze policja po nią przyjdzie, że ja jej nie będę już kochała.
- Następnego dnia po rozmowie ze szklanki w kuchni u nas w domu zniknęło 40 zł byliśmy w szóstkę w domu nikt nikogo nie przyłapał na tak zwanym gorącym uczynku ale domyślam się ze to sprawka córki kiedy zapytałam czy zabrała pieniądze odpowiedziała że nie.  
- Bardzo martwię się tym zachowaniem martwię się przede wszystkim o córkę bardzo ją kocham i chciałabym jej pomoc...boje się również bo mój były mąż jest nieobliczalny i może taką sytuacje wykorzystać nawet przeciwko własnemu dziecku nastraszył ją i wiem ze może próbować zrealizować swoje groźby przeciwko córce. Obawiam się że sama mogę nie poradzić sobie z rozwiązaniem tego zachowania, że sama rozmowa ze mną nie pomoże córce. Chciałabym dowiedzieć się gdzie i do kogo do jakiego specjalisty zgłosić się z takim problemem co robić,nie chce żeby dorastała i w przyszłości popadła w jakieś tarapaty z powodu takiego zachowania.Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------

